# Gravely identification



## Dog Fencing systems (Sep 16, 2020)

bought a house with this unit left behind. I can't find any serial tags or emblems anywhere but I believe it's a Gravely any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a "5665 Professional" or there abouts...


----------



## Dog Fencing systems (Sep 16, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a "5665 Professional" or there abouts...


Thanks. I have no time to fix it, is it of any value?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

They came with all kinds of attachments available.... Snow blade, snow blower, rotary broom, tiller, mower deck, etc, and were pretty popular for commercial grounds work. 

The ones I've seen recently on CL with just the mower deck in about that shape (non-running) were $700-$800. Usually that long fuel tank is rusted out at the mounting straps. That may be the deal with the one laying on the mower deck. If not, just those fuel tanks run about $250 NOS when you can find them.


----------



## Dog Fencing systems (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you for the replies. I have a rotary broom and snow blower that are with it. I was thinking of posting it for $650 with both attachments. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm guessing there's an actual section to put items for sale so I'll put it there too. Located in Chesterfield nj


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Those are excellent as snow blowers. To bad you're not in the "Great White North" (MN, WI, MI). You're phone would be ringing off the hook for $650 with a blower and broom

If you use CL, you might even get a text from that guy in L.A. that is always wanting to buy zero turns off me here is MS. Apparently, Z-turns are really tough to find out there, so no telling what he would pay for a snow blower.


----------



## FairFrank19 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Those are excellent as snow blowers. To bad you're not in the "Great White North" (MN, WI, MI). You're phone would be ringing off the hook for $650 with a blower and broom
> 
> If you use CL, you might even get a text from that guy in L.A. that is always wanting to buy zero turns off me here is MS. Apparently, Z-turns are really tough to find out there, so no telling what he would pay for a snow blower.


Agree  I’m first in line


----------

